# Bad to Take Hedgehog Out During Day?



## followingwords (Jan 8, 2011)

Is it bad to take a hedgie out for bonding time during the day, rather then at night? Most people mention taking their hedgie out at night, but will it be detrimental to their health to take them out earlier? I'm talking more like 2 or 3 in the afternoon, although I could also do it late in the morning if that would be better.

My reason for wanting to do so is because that's the time when there are less people in the apartment, and thus less movement, smells, and noise to deal with. We're just starting the bonding process, so I figured the less scary things around, the better. Eventually, I'd prefer to have some night-time bonding as well as day-time bonding.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

It's fine. I take mine out around 12:30 when I wake up. She snuggles in my lap while I watch T.V. or am on the computer. If yours poops a lot (mine seems to only poop at a certain time, when she's on her wheel. ) then give him a few minutes beore, but other then that I don't see a problem. But you should keep it consistent.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with taking them out during the day to get some bonding time in. Just be aware that they may be a little more grumpy at first when you wake them up, and chances are they'll just want to crawl into a fold in your shirt and go back to sleep.  It still gives them to chance to get used to your smell and being handled.

I got my little guy just before Christmas so I had a few days off and spent quite a bit of time bonding with him during the afternoon and he's doing great. When I have him out, I just fold the bottom part of my shirt over top to give him some place warm and dark. He'll usually crawl in there and let me pet him while he naps.


----------



## followingwords (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks! I just wanted to make sure, since I know that they're nocturnal animals. ^_^


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a topic that has been discussed a lot here, and the conclusion I got to is that you shouldn't take hedgie out if you're trying to keep him awake. Keeping him awake during the day might disrupt his sleeping cycle which isn't good. 

But if the hedgie feels comfortable around you and sleeps during the time he's out during the day, then that's fine.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I do exactly what susanaproenca said...I wake Snarf up and take him out in the late morning and late afternoon and he is generally back to sleep in 2 minutes. I just remove him in his hedgie bag cuz he's so shy...pet him a bit and he falls asleep. I've accepted if I'm ever going to touch him, it has to be while he's asleep and I will never actually SEE him...just hedgie bag movement. :lol: He's always grumpy at first but settles down quickly. If he's not settled within a couple minutes and in a 'mood', I put him back in his home. Same thing I do with my BF except I put him in front of his xbox. :roll: 

At about 9PM or so, I put him (& his bag, naturally) on the livingroom floor. He sleeps for a bit, then explores on his own. If he's awake, I join him on the floor with mealies. Then at 11ish I return him home so he can rest up for his night of running/cage destroying.


----------



## followingwords (Jan 8, 2011)

Cage destroying? :lol: 

This will be my first time taking her out, so I'm not sure if she'll calm down enough to actually sleep. Would it be more stressful for her to be out at night but around me and my husband (and possibly my roommate, although I think I could convince her to back off for a while)? Or to be out during the day?

Also, I was just going to pick her up and I was staring at her food bowl and was thinking about how I was worried that she didn't eat anything last night. (I know because she drags her current igloo, which is much to small for her, with her whenever she goes, rather like a turtle; very cute but I'll be buying her a new one when she gets more comfortable.) So, I went instead and put some food in front of her igloo and, sure enough, she started eating it even as she was huffing at me; an interesting noise to say the least.  So, I kept feeding her until she didn't eat anymore. But then she kept approaching her new water bowl (which she appears to much prefer to her old water bottle, which is hung in her cage) but backing away after the water didn't immediately touch her nose. After filling that all the way to the top (apparently I can't fill it almost all the way, it has to be AT the top  ), she drank for almost a minute. I'm thinking it might be a good idea to let her sit for another day before I handle her, especially since she just ate (at least I think) for the first time since yesterday morning. What do you guys think? Just got finished typing this and can hear her eating more. Yay! So, should I just wait for her to be done or should I wait til tomorrow (I got her yesterday morning)?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think, and I am beginning to be an expert in this, you may NEVER know what works, as it changes day-to-day. :lol: 

Snarf has never moved anything in his cage before...this morning? EVERYthing was moved: litterbox was about 6" from where it normally is (under the wheel and both Jamie and I moved it once last night)...the digbox empty and fleece strips everywhere, hedgie bag in opposite corner...hardly ate...rock garden strewn about...he was either very busy or very p---ed about something. :shock: I will likely never know.

Just don't ever force her to be up...watch how she reacts in all situations...make sure YOU are relaxed, too, or she may respond to that...and play it by ear.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She sounds precious!! I love the igloo turtle. There's nothing wrong with spending some time with her now. Just take your cues from her. Not too long. She's had a lot of changes at once. If you see green poop, it's normal - lots of change can stress them a bit. It's good she's eating.

Remember to give her a place to hide, if you do take her out. Congratulations!


----------



## followingwords (Jan 8, 2011)

PJM said:


> She sounds precious!! I love the igloo turtle.


She's absolutely adorable when she goes in too. Practically picks the igloo up with her nose/head and then scurries underneath it. *snicker*

Thanks everyone for you help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 8, 2011)

Thorn has become my 12yr olds little pocket pet. Where we go, he goes! We make sure to bring food, water and a couple of Hedgie Bags (in case of any accidents ). I'm sure it's ok!


----------

